# Eclipse Plugins



## Daijin (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze z.Z. Eclipse 2.1.1 und hab eine Frage zur Verwendung der Plugins:


wenn ich eine neuere Version eines Plugins installiere, bzw. in den Plugin Ordner kopiere, nutzt dann Eclipse automatisch (beim nächsten Start) die neue Version? Oder muss die alte gelöscht werden? Oder das neue aktiviert? Oder...?



Ich hab mal ein paar 'Tests' gemacht, sprich mit zwei Versionen (xyz_1.0.0 & xyz_1.0.1) rumgespielt, aber keine generelle Vorgehensweise von Eclipse erkennen können...

Schonmal danke für Antworten & die damit verbundene Mühe...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

In irgendeinem Eclipse-artikel hab ich mal gelesen, dass eclipse selbst eigentlich keinen Gebrauch von den Versionsnummern macht die hinten an die Verzeichnissnamen des jeweiligen Plugins angehängt sind. 

Laut "The Java Developers Guide to Eclipse"  gibts da bestimmte Regeln, wann ein Eclipse Plugin geladen wird und wann nicht. All das steht dann im jeweiligen Plugin-Manifest -> plugin.xml.

http://www.tutorials.de/shop/0321159640/The_Java_Developer_s_Guide_to_Eclipse_w_CD_ROM.html

Seite 215 Chapter 8:

"Multiple Versions of a plug-in can be installed at the same time. This is supported an expected. However, this brings up the next possibility: What if several plug-ins depend on different versions of the same plug-in? Only one version of a plug-in can be loaded, so the Eclipse runtime will choose the most recent version available and match against that."

Denke das wird deine Frage beantworten ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------



## Daijin (2. Juli 2004)

jap, das macht Sinn und erklärt, wieso bei meinen Spielereien kein nachvollziehbares Ergebnis herauskam..
Hab mitlerweile auch ne Versionsangabe in dem plugin.xml gefunden, vielleicht spielt das eher ne Rolle..

Merci


----------

